# LF - South American Pleco



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I've got 20-50$ to spend on a unique pleco good for a South American tank. Needs to be able to get along with a couple bnps. 

The nicer the colors the better, preferably a algae eater/wood eater. 

Ph 6.5/temp 80 In my tank.

Please PM me with type and size, thanks. Nothing too big, I want to watch the pleco grow up.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask Charles at Canadian Aquatics....he has the best Pleco selection of anywhere...and great stock


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Already seen his plecos, most are too big.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BNP are SA.
you could get a couple of fancy BNP.
Davej has some nice longfin red BNP for sale $25 each.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

L90 is not big. In fact, they are on the small size... Though they are only black with orange tail.

L191 is green with black stripe. At 5", but will grow big in time... maybe 20 years...

May I suggest zebra oto.? Not big, unique pattern, stay small, and eats lots of algae.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I liked your L191, but it's already 4-5 inches, wanted to get some babies


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> I liked your L191, but it's already 4-5 inches, wanted to get some babies


A 4" L191 is a baby.  The only thing that would fit your criteria are home bred ones since most of the wild caught ones would be bigger and sub-adults (smaller fish have a high mortality rate in shipping generally). So you may want to look around for people who have bred L201, L129, L340, L199, etc. Besides BNP's, I think the only locally bred plecos have been Hypancistrus, which is that list I've given.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

L201 L340 L199, anyone have any of these??


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles had all of them for a while. The L199 are actually very easy to keep and breed from what I know. That's the only one on that list that I don't own though.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Ya, don't see them on his list at the moment, but i'll keep my eyes out. I'm thinking about his L90 or L191


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Both the L90 and L191 are very nice plecos. I seem to see my L191 more than my L90 though, if that matters to you, but it might be an individual fish thing.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Ya, i'm going to buy Charles' L191 I think.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Okay, so I bought a L191, 2 x L104's and an L168, thanks for the advice and contacts, please close.


----------

